# Take Care What Sub Forum You Start A Thread In.



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

The title says it all. It has become necessary for my annual advisory for the new membership to take care when selecting the appropriate sub forum to post a new thread. SOTW expects more consideration than the "throw a dart at the possibilities, and where it lands is where I'll post it" sort of selection.

We have to spend hours moving misplaced threads and posts in order to keep the forum organized and information logically filed. It has started to get out of controll of late (again).

That is all.:mrgreen:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

We are still seeing a lot of careless posting. Please take care when selecting the sub forum to post your topic.


----------

